# Loss Of A Loved One In The Avian World ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These photos were sent to one of my lists, and I was so touched
by the anguish of the mate or offspring of this lost bird .. wish I
had time to do this series of photos justice .. I also do not know
who to credit with them, but these so clearly show that our
feathered friends do feel .. they do think .. they do know loss.

http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807328.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807409.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807364.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807545.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807166.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807224.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807298.jpg
http://www.almushahed.net/up/files/kwkb-1086807499.jpg
http://www.mekshat.com/pix/upload/images5/mk6097_01.jpg
http://www.mekshat.com/pix/upload/images5/mk6097_02.jpg

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Isn't that just tragic and pitiful! Those photos really do say so much about how that swallow must have been in tremendous anguish over the death of it's (likely) mate. Very touching yet heartbreaking to see.

I personally believe that birds do feel pain, sorrow and confusion at the loss of a mate or family member.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I see the same thing going on in my loft right now. I have 3 hens looking for their mates.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This is a really tough thread. The photos are amazing and heart-breaking. Terry, thank you for sharing them. I must have started 8 or 9 responses trying to find the right words. Daryl, this is so painful for you. I am very sorry three of your birds have died. You do the very best you can for them and sometimes bad things still happen. Your birds have an empathetic owner who is looking out for their best interests.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes,so,so very sad. It just goes to show you that birds do indeed have feelings.The pictures have an impact that is for certain.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

While I've seen a pigeon grieving the loss of its mate, I think these photos capture in the facial expressions, almost unbelievably so, the pain
and despair in the moment of the loss experienced. Thank-you for sharing these photos with us.

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was heartbreaking, I'm in tears just thinking how that poor lil one felt. I hope whoever was taking the pictures gave the deceased lil one a proper burial and didn't just leave it lying there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are differing responses from some of my bird experts .. these range from one male of a species (barn swallow) killing another to a mate of a dead bird trying to mate with it. Both of these scenarios are certainly possible as I guess you could view what I took for anguish as anger or victory .. Hard to say .. still these photos really did a number on me.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry & Everyone, 

I did notice the one bird trying to mate with the dead/dying bird. It's nearly impossible to know what is going on in the mind of a bird in such moments. I was thinking that perhaps in the other bird's confusion over the death, it attempted to mate with it's fallen partner to see if it was ok or maybe the one bird was so stricken with grief that the mating actions were just desparate attempts to get a response.

All theory of course but animals work differently than we do and will likely show their dispair in varying ways that we would never understand.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Interesting insights into bird/animal mental health and such ..

http://www.blackwellpublishing.com/book.asp?ref=0813804892

Terry


----------

